# Mozart Magic Flute



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I had seen the Mozart Magic Flute in the movie amadeus mozart, but in the movie there is just a synopsis described. But in real the play is very long two hours 39 minutes.
The overture gives a musical like its playing for variant flute tunes!





 ( i like the opening theme of overture)

While the complete version is a love story... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_Flute






I check out the play and it seems of 200 B.C. archimedes times( written by mozart's friend emmanuel shikandar), dresses like romans and egyptians. Story might be just created for entertainment but was the music then considered as magical?

Or did mozart edited the score as his liking for Flute! Cause where was the flute music? Or just in imaginations with bavarian flute!!!

Papagena papapapagena!


----------



## Downbeat (Jul 10, 2013)

There is a flute part which emulates the magic flute; I understand how one might expect to hear more of it, though.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I practise it myself, it seems that the bavarian flute musicians which are two main and two secondary in this opera piece...the two main would seem that they tune in high note. But it seems to me that they play in mid- to low- scale...! While the violins gave the affect of the flute!


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, although many people still believed in magic in Mozart's time, I doubt he did. He wasn't even very religious in the normal sense of his era, either. He was pretty "enlightened" and was likely what is known as a logical humanist. Probably the same for his pal Schikaneder.

Of course, their not being "believers" in magic didn't affect their using magic as plot devices in the opera, same as movie makers these days produce horror stories but don't believe in ghosts.

The historic period of the opera as originally performed was, I think, ambiguous, meant to represent a "magical" ancient era, hence the Grecian or Romanesque sets and costumes.

Of course, there are also deliberate references in the opera to Freemasonry and some of his historic (or faux-historic) background, such as making Zoroaster the good guy.

But overall, it's a fantasy as was meant to be.


----------

